# Smoker too hot to cold smoke, why not try Polar Bear tubes!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 29, 2015)

Saw this today and thought, why didn't I think of that! I will be making a few of these for our coolers. Typically just freeze jugs of water for the coolers when we camp. These would be a bit more compact in the cooler and the freezer. only draw back is you can't drink the water if you need to.

http://www.sheltonproducts.com/Coolertips.html


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2015)

Interesting idea. Thanks for sharing.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

